# 6030 Kubota



## Floydster (Nov 22, 2019)

I have 6030 tractor with a cab and the heater motor has quit. I cant figure out to get the overhead console down to get at the heater. There is no visible screws or clips.
Does anyone have any idea how to remove it.
Thanks it's a Kubota 6030
[email protected]


----------



## marc_hanna (Apr 10, 2017)

I looked on the Kubota website and couldn’t find your specific service manual, but there were some similar models.


----------



## Fedup (Feb 25, 2014)

I don't work on many Kubota cab tractors but in my experience access to the heater/AC unit usually requires lifting the roof, which is held in place by a dozen or so philips head screws going straight up from inside the cab.


----------



## Floydster (Nov 22, 2019)

Fedup said:


> I don't work on many Kubota cab tractors but in my experience access to the heater/AC unit usually requires lifting the roof, which is held in place by a dozen or so philips head screws going straight up from inside the cab.


Thanks I'll look closer but doesn't sound like much fun if that's how it comes off. Thanks


----------



## Floydster (Nov 22, 2019)

marc_hanna said:


> I looked on the Kubota website and couldn’t find your specific service manual, but there were some similar models.


Which website do you look on.


----------



## marc_hanna (Apr 10, 2017)

https://kubota.ca/en/parts-services/product-manuals

These are operators manuals, but may have some useful info.


----------



## Floydster (Nov 22, 2019)

Thanks
I have been searching for service manuals but cant find anything. The operators manual doesn't tell a guy much about repairs.
I'll keep my fingers crossed someone will post a fix for me.


----------



## marc_hanna (Apr 10, 2017)

https://therepairmanual.com/manuals/kubota/kb-tractor/

These guys have some work shop manuals. I’m trying to remember where I got mine. I can’t remember if I got it for free or if I paid for it. Either way, $35 is a small price to pay for being able to fix yourself.


----------

